# secondary air injection delete



## jing-jang (Jun 4, 2012)

hi guys, anybody with any experience with this ??? I found some of the plastic pipes broken so today i decided to remove it, no fault codes afterwards, much easier access to oil filter and maybe its just my imagination but car pulls better low down, instead of starting going mad in around 3k car starts pulling much much better from 2.2k and idle is more steady as well.


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Easy to remove ?


----------



## jing-jang (Jun 4, 2012)

to be honest very easy, three 8mm allan key bolts, 3 10mm spanner nuts, one electric connector and 2 stupidly designed plastic tubes...one tube connects to air box, second to some strange ufo like metal plate next to the fuel rail, disconnect everywhere, replace standard airbox with induction kit, and from the metal ufo thing pul out vacuum hose from top so it wont open...easy as that


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

SAI pump is only used on a cold start to pump in more air to get the Cat up to operating temperature quicker to cut down on emissions.
The silver UFO is the combi valve which is usually removed and blanked off when the delete is done.

You will also get an incorrect flow error code on a scan but this can be ignored.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

never heard of this , is it safe to do and will it affect the engine reliability ?


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

On the 225 engines its fitted to the APX engines, BAM has VVT which is 'only' used on cold start.

Perfectly safe to do as the Only difference is that your emissions would be higher on a cold start as Cat would take longer getting to optimum temp.


----------



## jing-jang (Jun 4, 2012)

nilrem said:


> On the 225 engines its fitted to the APX engines, BAM has VVT which is 'only' used on cold start.
> 
> Perfectly safe to do as the Only difference is that your emissions would be higher on a cold start as *Cat would take longer getting to optimum temp.*


if you have got one :wink:


----------

